# [solved] wicd daemon will not start

## d_logan

```
* Caching service dependencies ...                                                                [ ok ]

 * Starting wicd daemon ...                                                                        [ !! ]

```

That's all I can find.  There's nothing in the logs.  Wicd worked at one point, this is a new install.  I had wicd working, I removed it to try NetworkManager/knetworkmanager, didn't like NetworkManager, so I'm trying to get wicd back and it just won't start.  No errors installing.  I've since removed NetworkManager and knetworkmanager.  I really don't know where to start since there are no errors in the logs.Last edited by d_logan on Sat Aug 22, 2009 2:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cach0rr0

IMHO the best troubleshooting for this is to look at the init script, look at what actual commands it uses to start the daemon, then do the same yourself via strace

In the case of wicd

```

strace /usr/sbin/wicd

```

With any luck it'll just be permissions on a pid file

The other bit...you didn't do anything silly like unmerge wpa_supplicant, did you?

----------

## d_logan

I did not unemerge wpa_supplicant.

Running strace on /usr/sbin/wicd yields a lot of python2.6 errors..missing files and what not...I'm going to emerge python again and see if that fixes anything. Thanks.

----------

## cach0rr0

sheer curiosity, might try a 

```
revdep-rebuild
```

first and foremost

I don't know what its handling of python is, but that's the first port of call

----------

## d_logan

Re-emerging python didn't help.  Neither did revdep-rebuild.

Initially I couldn't scroll to the top of the strace.  I changed my konsole setting to allow more scroll memory.

Here's the very beginning:

strace /usr/sbin/wicd

```

execve("/usr/sbin/wicd", [/usr/sbin/wicd"], [/* 30 vars */]) = 0

brk(0)                                                = 0x8104000

access("/etc/ld.so.preload", R_OK)       = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

```

Does that help or do I need more?  I don't want to get obnoxious here, do y'all use a pastebin or something?[/code]

----------

## cach0rr0

jesus. that aint good. more on that in a sec

regarding pastebin, if it's something huge like a kernel config yeah, dump it in pastebin

if it's just 10-20 lines, code blocks are fine

----------

## cach0rr0

actually yeah, chunk us a good 20ish lines on either side of that

not as bad as I'd thought

----------

## jw5801

 *d_logan wrote:*   

> Re-emerging python didn't help.  Neither did revdep-rebuild.

 

Have you updated python recently? If so you need to run 'python-updater'.

----------

## d_logan

here is the pastebin, it's quite long:

http://pastebin.com/m655cd2f7

I'm runniny python-updater right now, though, that might be all it is, I'll post back in a few minutes.

----------

## cach0rr0

actually, do you have 'networkmanager' in your USE flags? 

I dont know what emerging wicd with that flag turned on might do (that flag does exist for wicd though) when you unmerge networkmanager, but hell, worth removing that use flag and re-merging wicd

----------

## d_logan

Python must have been updated during something I did...I've been playing around with different versions of KDE...python-updater is quite busy, re-emerging packages.  It might be another hour or so, I'll check in later.

Thanks for the suggestions for now.

----------

## cach0rr0

 *d_logan wrote:*   

> here is the pastebin, it's quite long:
> 
> http://pastebin.com/m655cd2f7
> 
> I'm runniny python-updater right now, though, that might be all it is, I'll post back in a few minutes.

 

whoa

I hope that does it, cause jesus it's failing on heaps of shite. I guess python isn't hosed, as that would break emerge among other things. 

fingers crossed python-updater works, if not I reckon remerge python and wicd

Mind you I'm making guesses based upon strace output - I don't know if anyone else has experienced this and may be able to give a more confident answer, but that's how I personally would handle it if I encountered it.

----------

## jw5801

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

>  *d_logan wrote:*   here is the pastebin, it's quite long:
> 
> http://pastebin.com/m655cd2f7
> 
> I'm runniny python-updater right now, though, that might be all it is, I'll post back in a few minutes. 
> ...

 

I dunno, it reads to me as though python2.5 is attempting to run bytecode compiled with python2.6, and consequently can't find the modules and other things that it needs. Which is exactly why python-updater needs to be run after upgrading python!

----------

## cach0rr0

 *jw5801 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I dunno, it reads to me as though python2.5 is attempting to run bytecode compiled with python2.6, and consequently can't find the modules and other things that it needs. Which is exactly why python-updater needs to be run after upgrading python!

 

This sounds very sensible to me. I tip my hat!

----------

## d_logan

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

>  *d_logan wrote:*   here is the pastebin, it's quite long:
> 
> http://pastebin.com/m655cd2f7
> 
> I'm runniny python-updater right now, though, that might be all it is, I'll post back in a few minutes. 
> ...

 

It is in fact updating from 2.5 to 2.6.  This will likely fix my issues. It's still gonna take a while before i know for sure, though.  Compiling on an Atom N280 isn't the fastest thing in the world   :Laughing: 

----------

## d_logan

Well it's nice and screwed now..one of the packages failed to emerge.  Now when I try to emerge anything I get:

```

-bash: /usr/bin/emerge: /usr/bin/python: bad interpreter: No such file or directory

```

Please tell me there's a way to fix python without rebuilding the entire system.

----------

## cach0rr0

Not sure how you'd deploy it, but there are precompiled binaries for python (and other packages) here:

x86 - http://tinderbox.dev.gentoo.org/default-linux/x86/dev-lang/

amd64 - http://tinderbox.dev.gentoo.org/default-linux/amd64/dev-lang/

if python is borked, possible this could help.

I think there's a README within that tells how to deploy

----------

## jw5801

I've seen some things about the python executable being replaced with a script which doesn't work particularly well. So take a look at what /usr/bin/python actually is. If it's a script try moving it and replacing it with a link to python2.6 and see if that helps.

----------

## d_logan

Ok, so I fixed python.  I had to eselect python set python2.6 then do a python-updater again, I'm not sure why it failed the first time.

And, after emerging wicd again, the daemon starts.

1 thing though, the tray icon doesn't show up right.  I'm using kde 4.2.  The area where the icon would be is either blank or a solid colored square.  Everything is working though.

Thanks for everyone's help.  If anyone has any ideas on the icon I'd appreciate it.

----------

## cach0rr0

can't you change the icon under KDE? 

If so, the wicd-tray icon should be somewhere in i think /usr/share/icons or some such

----------

## d_logan

Not the icon to launch it, I don't care about that, but the wicd-client icon, the one that sits in the tray that you use to control the software.

----------

## jw5801

 *d_logan wrote:*   

> Not the icon to launch it, I don't care about that, but the wicd-client icon, the one that sits in the tray that you use to control the software.

 

If you kill wicd-client and then run it in a terminal, does it give you any useful information out?

----------

## d_logan

 *jw5801 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> If you kill wicd-client and then run it in a terminal, does it give you any useful information out?

 

nada:

```
wicd-client

Has notifications support True

Loading...

Connecting to daemon...

Connected.

Done loading.

```

----------

## d_logan

I think my issue is with the tray, not with wicd.  Marking solved.  Thanks to all.

----------

